# Unbearable Movies



## Raiser (Nov 30, 2010)

What movies have been so unbearably bad that you / your friends have just walked out on it?

My family was watching The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy and walked out 10 minutes in.
Same thing with Pirates of the Caribbean 3.


----------



## Midna (Nov 30, 2010)

I never go the cinema unless I know I'll be liking the film. So I've never waked out. I'm actually kinda picky about what I watch on my computer too.

But really? 10 minutes into H2G2? Beginning was the best part of that movie. I'm a big Hitchhiker's fan, actually. Movie wasn't great, but I would have watched at least the first 20.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 30, 2010)

I only watch things i know i like.
How do i find out what i like?
When people are watching TV i'm like this shows good, or THIS SHOW IS BAD IM GONNA KILL THE CREATOR!


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, I vomited at the "tub girl"...


----------



## Aeladya (Nov 30, 2010)

Any of the "Scary Movies", The Ring (so stupid), and Independence Day, it was really boring. There are probably some others, but I sure as hell can't remember them.


----------



## Raiser (Nov 30, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Any of the "Scary Movies", The Ring (so stupid), and Independence Day, it was really boring. There are probably some others, but I sure as hell can't remember them.


Independence Day? I loved that movie!

I didn't mean just in the cinema, could be you rented a movie and just couldn't watch anymore of it.


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 30, 2010)

slither! walked out of the cinema after 20 mins.... Also the same with cabin fever, Never again will I see a movie the first day it's out.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 30, 2010)

Super Mario Bros. 'Nuff said.


----------



## The Pi (Nov 30, 2010)

The Station Agent
I never saw it in the cinema though.


----------



## LocoRoco (Nov 30, 2010)

Was made to go watch step up 3 lasted 30min.....even dancing cant help a shitty story+acting


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 30, 2010)

i liked the mario movie when i was young and i still catch every repeat when i see it

its not that bad once you get over the fact, that its not exactly the super mario super show


----------



## Dedale (Nov 30, 2010)

Street Fighter the movie... i was 8 and i wanted to cry... my brother took me out hopefully.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Nov 30, 2010)

Twilight!!! OMG I FELL ASLEEP! Didnt even need to get out of the movie


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 30, 2010)

Agjsdfd said:
			
		

> Twilight!!! OMG I FELL ASLEEP! Didnt even need to get out of the movie


"Vampires Suck" ten times worse, watched it on my comp after a download and fell asleep, it was so boring.


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2010)

There's Something About Mary.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 30, 2010)

Agjsdfd said:
			
		

> Twilight!!! OMG I FELL ASLEEP! Didnt even need to get out of the movie


I went to twilight with some girl. I hate twilight, but boy, did I have fun there.
I never really saw the movie..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, yea, Vampire's Suck was pretty sucky. And the Dungeon Siege (awesome RPG) movie sucked soooooooooooo bad.


----------



## Westside (Nov 30, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> There's Something About Mary.


What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## arogance1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sweeny Todd was probably the worst I've seen recently at cinemas.

Although SuperHero Movie fried my DVD Player completely, refusing to play the disc, wouldn't eject, and then blew the fusebox.  Had to open it up with a screwdriver to get the disc back


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 30, 2010)

arogance1 said:
			
		

> Sweeny Todd was probably the worst I've seen recently at cinemas.
> 
> Although SuperHero Movie fried my DVD Player completely, refusing to play the disc, wouldn't eject, and then blew the fusebox.  Had to open it up with a screwdriver to get the disc back


Sweeny Todd was/is awesome :


----------



## Y05h1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Prince of Persia!!!
Sooo boring...
Me and my friends spent the time instead making up a far better story about assassassins (that's 3 x ass), the center of the earth, and using the sands of time dagger for indecent things...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 30, 2010)

H2G2 in terms of continuity within the series isn't as good, but the film as a standalone entity is very good.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 30, 2010)

Howard the Duck.


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> H2G2 in terms of continuity within the series


There is no "continuity". In fact, Douglas Adams once said that he deliberately went out of his way to make sure that every iteration conflicted with every other iteration. So if the movie were to fit into any other continuity (the book, the radio series, the TV series, the stage show, the comic, the LP album, the computer game, and the towel), it wouldn't be a true Hitchhiker movie.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2010)

Any of the scary movies, twilight, Titanic, Troy.

Me and my friends literally walked out, went to the liquor store next door, bought some Smirnoff, chugged it, took some hits off a joint, went back in, and strangely, we liked the movies afterwards. It was so baffling to us


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 30, 2010)

The Scorpion King
I think I watched five minutes of it, and when a guy was shot with an arrow _that knocked him through a wall as though it were a rocket propelled grenade_ I stopped the movie and deleted it.


----------



## bowser (Nov 30, 2010)

Burn After Reading. What a pointless movie.


----------



## hullo8d (Nov 30, 2010)

Orgazmo, The Invention of Lying, Bad Boys, any Madea movie, any Martin Lawrence movie, Evolution, Fargo etc. There are plenty more, but I blocked most of them in my head.


----------



## DeadLocked (Nov 30, 2010)

All the incredible Hulks
Spiderman 3
Most James bonds
Bratz the movie >.>

Life of brian compared to the holy grail
(seriously, only 1 or 2 memorable or funny scenes for me but holy grail had me in tears and literally rofling)


----------



## Saken (Nov 30, 2010)

bowser said:
			
		

> Burn After Reading. What a pointless movie.



I found it hilarious.
Never watch "Accident" (Asian flick) or District 9 they are absolutely horrible and the only 2 movies i have ever walked out on


----------



## Renegade Zero (Nov 30, 2010)

The Horse Whisperer = Worst movie in history IMO


----------



## DeadLocked (Nov 30, 2010)

Saken said:
			
		

> bowser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



District 9 was decent IMO, it was a change from regular films that are kind of good but shit at the same time


----------



## Sebbel (Nov 30, 2010)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> I went to twilight with some girl. I hate twilight, but boy, did I have fun there.
> I never really saw the movie..



The same thing. Twilight is just so bad, the only reason for you to go to a movie like this has to be a girl you like.


----------



## luckwii (Nov 30, 2010)

Worst movie is definitely Bram Stroker's Dracula. Would have been good, but I can't stop the dry heaves listening to Keanu Reeves attempt at a British accent.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> The Scorpion King
> I think I watched five minutes of it, and when a guy was shot with an arrow _that knocked him through a wall as though it were a rocket propelled grenade_ I stopped the movie and deleted it.
> 
> Dude.. Rambo.
> ...



YOU BITE YOUR TONGUE! That's an amazing movie. I just hate Ron Jeremy, that guy actually grosses me out.


----------



## WildWon (Nov 30, 2010)

Unbearable Movies? Well, we have to remember that most movies are made with the intention of it being good... however there's that stock of the "cash-in movies."
A cash-in falls into 2 categories. The Bullshit Sequel and The Remake.

Remakes cover comics, toys & other movies. Remake cash-ins can be ok! And they might not be cash-ins... possibly with good intentions (i.e. Nolan and Batman. Thank you, Mr. Nolan.)

However, the Bullshit Sequel is the bane of my existence. Such are the disney movies that go right to dvd. (Aladdin 6: Carpets Big Adventure or Lion King 13: Yup, Another Baby King)

My two, most unbearable movies in recent time? Boondock Saints 2 and Decent 2.

BS2: The first movie is such an amazing feat... yet Troy Duffy (director) is the biggest, egotistical-filled pile of used douche bags i've ever witnessed. I've seen a few interviews with him and some other actors, and it just shines through. If you liked BS1... do NOT watch 2. It's like Duffy took 1, reshot some scenes from the first movie with new people, cut em all up, reorganized 'em, and smugly said to himself "I did it again." *self high five*
Do not watch it. Ever.

Decent 2: Again, the first movie was amazing. The second? It happens 2 days after the first, a spelunking team is sent down to find the lost girls... zero character development (you know who is what arch-type upon .5 seconds of seeing them) and there's no connection. It's like Final Destination 2. (1 and 3... haven't seen 4) involve friends and peers. There's a connection that they all share... in 2? They're all strangers. No pressure to save each other, outside of "its on the script." However, FD2 has great deaths... so it gets a pass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but w/out the cool gore. Decent2 tries to bring the gore, but it's very poorly done, and the same effects are used over and over again.
Bad script + zero investment in the characters + awful effects = insta bad... and not GOOD bad. Just bad-bad.



			
				thegame07 said:
			
		

> slither! walked out of the cinema after 20 mins.... Also the same with cabin fever, Never again will I see a movie the first day it's out.
> 
> Oh wow. Slither is such an amazing movie. The Fillion/Gunn combo is unbeatable. And i Can Not Wait for Super.
> (Side note: James Gunn {director of both flicks} is a student of the School Of Troma. Hence the over the top, badly done gore. Based upon that, alone... Super will be amazing.)
> ...



District 9 is one of the best Sci-Fi movies i've seen in 10 years. (note: "one of..." not just "the best sci fi ever")
It takes about half the movie, and i questioned it (as did Wife® and my dad) but we all talked about it afterwards, and when that moment hits... it's absolutely balls awesome. Will have to watch it again sometime soon.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 30, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Howard the Duck.



Lol remember that one..When the girl takes the condom out of his purse...weird.

We'll here's another: BAD TASTE...yes from Peter  Jackson.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rhkb0XzKkNU

Well actually I like that movie better than Lord of the rings...


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 30, 2010)

ive never actually walked out of a movie... but i forget to finish movies. i get distracted when watching movies at home and just forget about them. ive never stopped watching a movie because it was terrible. hell not even 'manos the hands of fate' or 'the blood waters of dr z'... un-mstified...


----------



## impizkit (Nov 30, 2010)

Open minded people never walk out of movies. Please as some have said, dont go if its not something you are interested with in the first place.


----------



## Matthew (Nov 30, 2010)

I haven't walk _out_ of a movie but I have walked in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I had seen another movie and had time to kill). Watched the beginning of 10,000BC, pretty dull and just hated it. Went to watch it later and fond it just as boring.

Also, watched district 9 on a plane, great scifi movie


----------



## Crass (Nov 30, 2010)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> We'll here's another: BAD TASTE...yes from Peter  Jackson.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rhkb0XzKkNU


LOL I love that film, just recently re-watched actually. Brain Dead/Dead Alive is definitely better tho.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 1, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Engages Somebody Else's Problem field*

Sorry, did you say something?


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 1, 2010)

Once rented Eragon. Watched 3 minutes, was like, "fuck this", tada.

I actually liked the Twilight books, but the movies are horrible.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Dec 1, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> There's Something About Mary.



Agreed, though I did sit through the whole thing I found that the funny bits, though very funny, were all spread out with 20 minutes of humourless build up between them.

Recently saw 'Alexander' on tv, and it is truly woeful. It makes Troy look like a laugh a minute action romp. Colin Farrell is Alexander so the production team have gone 'everybody else do an Irish accent, regardless of how bad you are at it. It will make it look more authentic or something'. All it does is make a very big cast all look like blokes in a pub telling poor jokes about leprechauns.

Oh, and Anjelina Jolie is his mother even though she looks a few years younger than him. Dumb casting decision.

The two overblown sequels to the Matrix were unwatchable, the whole thing was like watching somebody you don't like doing quite well at an Xbox 360 game to which you are indifferent


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 1, 2010)

Weaselpipe said:
			
		

> The two overblown sequels to the Matrix were unwatchable, the whole thing was like watching somebody you don't like doing quite well at an Xbox 360 game to which you are indifferent



I only like the fighting scenes because they were cool to watch for mindless fun.


----------



## Hielkenator (Dec 1, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah! BRAIN DEAD! 
Loved the fact that the most time went in to the stock motion animations, lol. ( EVIL RADIOACTIVE RAT THING )
Man those were the days of REAL special effects!


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 1, 2010)

Only film I've considered walking out on in the cinema is "Transformers 2" because that movie blew so many chunks. I might have fallen asleep if it weren't for the CONSTANT EXPLOSIONS!!! The damned seats kept shaking all the time in the immensely long climax seen of people firing in the desert. The comic relief was so unfunny it wasn't true. The 2 racist bots got on my nerves the moment I saw them. The start was complete bullshit too, the government covered up that huge, public fight scene in the middle of a city? WTF?!?!?!
Never mention that movie to me or I will rant for HOURS about it.

Clash of the Titans is another movie I wouldn't like to see again because it was just a bit bland and boring. Its not unbearable but it was fairly rubbish and not much seemed to happen in it.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 2, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Only film I've considered walking out on in the cinema is "Transformers 2"



This.

I'd say Inception.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 3, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> I'd say Inception.



And I'd say you were trolling.


----------



## antwill (Dec 3, 2010)

Star Wars.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Dec 3, 2010)

Saw it mentioned earlier- both Pirates of the Carribean sequels.

Like the 2 Matrix sequels, a conversation has occurred like this...
'That was popular, let's make it each sequel 3 hours long'
'But we haven't really got the material or writing skills for that....'
'Yeah but 3 hour films are the in thing right now, people with little scope will call them epics'
'All I can suggest is that we pad out each installment with footage of the main characters travelling and not doing much else'
'Wait, why don't we have a pointless fight scene every now and again and just keep it going for as long as possible?'
'So in the Matrix, Neo could, say, get to where he wants to go and then just when you think the film is about to end a little oriental guy says "you cannot finish this film until after 35 minutes of Kung Fu" and then- get this- it turns out they are on the same side!'
'Awesome! I like that plan, what about having a bit in one of the Pirates movies where the 3 main characters- after deciding to help one another- inexplicably decide to have a 3 way sword fight on a waterwheel. For what feels like an hour'
'We are SO good at film'
etc etc


----------



## Crass (Dec 3, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Star Wars.


The original trilogy are classics, and will always be one of my favorite movie series of all time. But the newer prequel trilogy were fucking awful. If you haven't watched the redlettermedia reviews for the first 2 (revenge of the sith review coming soon too!) then you should definitely give it a watch. Nearly as long as the film itself, but twice as entertaining!


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 3, 2010)

Battlefield Earth


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 4, 2010)

Avatar - The Air Bender


----------



## Jasonese (Dec 4, 2010)

Napoleon Dynamite, that movie left me traumatized...I'm going back to the corner now...


----------



## Tanas (Dec 4, 2010)

Fell asleep while watching Shrek 2, Ice age 2, Batman 2 and had to turn off Bad Boys 2.


----------



## granville (Dec 6, 2010)

I've never walked out of a theater due to a movie being horrible (i've not seen many truly horrid movies IN a theater). But in terms of movies i regret watching-

- Eragon (actually enjoyed the book, despite it ripping everything off)
- Transformers 2 (first wasn't that bad, i've no experience with any other Transformers stuff)
- Shrek 3 and 4 (first two are great)
- Bolt (sorry fans, couldn't stand it)
- Catwoman (boredom and lack of tv channels can be a burden)
- Inspector Gadget

I'm also inclined to dislike the new Alice in Wonderland. I want to see it again to make a full judgement, but it didn't really impress me the first time watching.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 6, 2010)

So basically any movie without bears?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 6, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> - Transformers 2 (first wasn't that bad, i've no experience with any other Transformers stuff)
> - Shrek 3 and 4 (first two are great)



Transformers 2 was very forgettable. The only good scene in that movie I though, was when Optimus was in that forest area by himself fighting the multiple Decepticons, and he was putting up a good fighting, pulling off some cool moves, but still. Compare it to the Wow factor of the first, and it simply falls way too short.

Also, I never seen Shrek 4, but I seen Shrek 3 with my friend for his little brother's birthday, just walked into it not having any expectations, it was a pretty enjoyable film. Not as good as the first two at all, but still good to watch to just waste time.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Dec 7, 2010)

I walked out of Meet the Spartans- I don't know why I went to see it in the first place, I think I was with a group of friends.  Whatever, it was terrible.

If i'm watching a movie online and it's crap i'll just turn it off, but i'm unlikely to walk out of a film if I've paid for it, even if it's terrible.  I'm going to enjoy the comfy seats and such at least.  But not for Meet the Spartans.  Just.  Terrible.


----------



## injected11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Open Water.

My gf at the time wanted to see it. I told her I had no interest in it. Naturally, she wins because she has a vagina. It's starts very slow. It remains very slow. It never builds into anything climactic. She wanted to walk out after about 45 mins. I sat there, enraged that I had paid for this, waiting for every last one of those bastards to die. Even that wasn't satisfying. I don't think any other movie has ever made me so bored I wished for death to take me.


----------



## granville (Dec 7, 2010)

One thing that seriously pissed me off about Transformers 2 was the humping scenes. Insulting...

Remembered a couple more i can't believe i forgot-

- Neverending Story 2 (forgot this one, the first one is an awesome movie, sequel was garbage)
- War of the Worlds (the new one with Tom Cruise, old one is a classic)
- Day the Earth Stood Still (new one with Keanu Reeves, old is another classic)
- Both original Scooby Doo live action movies (if there are more, i've not seen them)

But I REALLY should have mentioned what i can't believe i forgot. Bar none, the worst movie i've EVER seen was a 1993 made for TV movie called Journey to the Center of the Earth. I'm a big fan of the book (though the techno jargon can ramble on, Jules Verne is classic). The movie was horrible. Can't even describe it. Granted, it's one of the few truly abysmal stinkers i've watched, i'm sure there are worse (Ed Wood). I usually avoid watching movies that everyone tells you to stay away from at all costs though...


----------



## bnwchbammer (Dec 7, 2010)

Freddie got fingered was the worst movie I've ever had the displeasure of watching.
I would rather break my finger than watch that movie again.
Like, seriously, I would rather find a tool, and break my finger.
That's about the limit of what I'd do.


----------



## science (Dec 7, 2010)

The Room


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 8, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. I thought it was the most over-indulgent piece of crap movie I've seen with a bullshit ending that could be seen for miles.

Everything Nolan did after The Prestige was shit. People only saw that stupid Batman movie cause Ledger died. I guarantee you, if he didn't die, the profit would be cut in half. The only good thing about Inception was Ellen Page.

I also want to point out anything Nicolas Cage has done. Knowing: Sucked. Next: Sucked. Wicker Man: Fucking atrocious. I hate him with all my heart.

And lastly, The Mist with Tom Jane started good, but that had the biggest fuck you ending of all time.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 8, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with you 100% there... I forgot about that one... should be added to my list too. Although I didnt walk out, it made me feel angry that I watched it. Hands down, worst remake so far... hell, even pulse had a somewhat decent remake..


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought The Dark Knight was amazing compared to Batman Begins. Batman Begins just lost me. But I thought the Dark Knight made up for it. 

I have to disagree with your Ellen Page comment. While she's somewhat a good actress, she was great in Juno, but in serious movies or whatnot, I just find her acting boring. She shouldn't be starring in big films like Inception until she's older. She just felt so out of place to me.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 8, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I don't care about her as an actress, I just want to bone her.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, compare her to Emma Stone, and she falls so short of the "you want to bone me" scale.


----------



## user0002 (Dec 9, 2010)

Any film with the most-annoying and unfunny Steve Martin included. I can't stand him!


----------



## monkat (Dec 9, 2010)

The Tale of Desperaux.

I saw it on a date.

Easily, one of the most boring movies ever.


----------



## monkat (Dec 9, 2010)

The Tale of Desperaux.

I saw it on a date.

Easily, one of the most boring movies ever.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Dec 9, 2010)

The Hangover

I don't understand why most people liked this uninspired, boring and unfunny movie.


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 9, 2010)

5 Centimeters per Second

Summer Wars


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2010)

HiroshiYamauchi said:
			
		

> The Hangover
> 
> I don't understand why most people liked this uninspired, boring and unfunny movie.



Stoners. Trust me, I know. Good times.... good times.


----------



## gisel213 (Dec 9, 2010)

Well my other half made me watch a crappy move called BEAR yes just BEAR it was the worst shit i ever seen.....


----------



## Hielkenator (Dec 12, 2010)

Chasey Lain in "Nymph". Just a bad story, lol!


----------



## secretsauce (Dec 13, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> The Room



YOU'RE TEARING ME APART SCIENCE!


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 13, 2010)

Mirrormask. We forced ourselves to watch it to the end but dear god it was awful.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 15, 2010)

Nacho Libre.

It was the day of eighth grade graduation, so me and few friends decided to chill at my friends house and go watch a movie. We figured Nacho Libre would be good, we wound up walking out of it about half way through and just walking around the mall until his mom picked us up.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 16, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> The Tale of Desperaux.
> 
> I saw it on a date.
> 
> ...


I've walked out on almost every Jack Black movie. The only one I actually somewhat enjoyed was School of Rock.


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 16, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Mirrormask. We forced ourselves to watch it to the end but dear god it was awful.


I loved Mirrormask. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The most unbearable movie I have ever seen was Babes in Toyland. Watch it for yourself and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 16, 2010)

Baby Geniuses anyone?


----------



## Sefi (Dec 16, 2010)

S. Darko - A Donnie Darko Tale.  Makes me cringe just thinking about it.  They took a few things from Donnie Darko, copied them exactly, and told us that anybody can turn back time if they just believe.......


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 18, 2010)

Any feelgoodmovie from Hollywood -_-

Also Elf, whenever my ex suggested it I nearly slapped her

And not an unbearably bad movie but still unbearable; Memento. Reason for being unbearable? Couldnt follow it for shit


----------



## Fel (Dec 18, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Any feelgoodmovie from Hollywood -_-
> 
> Also Elf, whenever my ex suggested it I nearly slapped her
> 
> And not an unbearably bad movie but still unbearable; Memento. Reason for being unbearable? Couldnt follow it for shit


Seriously, "almost" slapping your friend for just suggesting watching a movie you don't like? Are you alright in the head? If you don't like something, say it, but even thinking of slapping somebody for such a trifle is so primitive. 
On another note, would you think the same thing if it was a guy? Would you think of slapping a guy if a male friend of yours suggested the movie?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 18, 2010)

The Last Airbender and The Lady in the Water.

I'm starting to miss Unbreakable, Signs and Sixth Sense, I should watch them again some time.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 18, 2010)

Buried.
Man, that movie sucked. 

There are only two or three scenes of 5 minutes in the entire movie that are interesting. 
The rest is SO freaking boring.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 18, 2010)

Fel said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 things

First: Sarcasm. It is found between the letter R and T in teh dictionary
Second: I really REALLY hate that movie


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, i watched Back to the Future recently, pretty good so i watched Back to the Future II.
I found Back to the Future II completely horrible!
I want to go back in time and stop myself from watching it.
If i only had the time traveling car...


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sefi said:
			
		

> S. Darko - A Donnie Darko Tale.  Makes me cringe just thinking about it.  They took a few things from Donnie Darko, copied them exactly, and told us that anybody can turn back time if they just believe.......



Richard Kelly(The Donnie Darko writer and producer) had no involvement with that film.  I tried to give it the benefiet of the doubt, but it is probably ranks high in worst movies, like the sequel/prequel to Cruel Intentions.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 18, 2010)

The Final Destination series is pretty horrible aswell, the first one wasnt bad but the rest


----------



## pitman (Dec 18, 2010)

Spiderman 3 and Pirates of the Caribbean 2, I was just plainly bored and looked at how much time the movies had left and I watched them through the end.


----------



## Fel (Dec 20, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Fel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it's not obvious at all that it's sarcasm. And secondly, even if you hate something very much the point stands - you don't go around hitting or thinking of hitting people just because of that. (these words can be found between A and Z in teh dictionary.)


----------



## wessel261 (Dec 20, 2010)

disaster movie
my brother gave it to me
damn worst movie EVER


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 20, 2010)

wessel261 said:
			
		

> disaster movie
> my brother gave it to me
> damn worst movie EVER
> 
> ...



I liked Spiderman 3 o.0. Mainly because I found it not as boring as the second. The second had a good story and scenes, it's just too boring for me.

As for Pirates 2. It was a great story they had to work with, but they fucked it up by adding all of the EIC and everything. It made no sense. It was waaay too confusing compared to the first one which had a simple, imaginative story.


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Dec 20, 2010)

wessel261 said:
			
		

> disaster movie
> my brother gave it to me
> damn worst movie EVER


I agree, the movie is so freaking stupid and commercial. I watched it with some friends and I couldn't understand that they liked it. 

As for Scary Movie: I think it is only funny the first time.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 20, 2010)

Ali G, Borat and Bruno

Ali G was mildy amusing
Borat was amusing when your 15 yo and drunk/stoned (imo)
Bruno was jsut wrong

Worst spent money ever


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Dec 20, 2010)

Dirty Love was a pretty unbearable movie.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 20, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> wessel261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it took me a minute to realize you were not talking about the sequel to the high budget porno "Pirates" (safe link, its to imdb)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 20, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh.. yeah that Pirates movie is pretty bad too. There was one actress in it where it was her first adult film... forget who though. It was the only reason why I watched it. I think it was Riley Steele...


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 21, 2010)

Ninja Assassin. Worst ninja movie evar. Even "Power Rangers : The Movie" is a better ninja movie. 

2012 and Percy Jackson also were boring.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 21, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Ninja Assassin. Worst ninja movie evar. Even "Power Rangers : The Movie" is a better ninja movie.
> 
> 2012 and Percy Jackson also were boring.



You make it sound as if Power Rangers is actually a bad movie/show. The original Power Rangers is amazing, alright son? So amazing that it spawned amazing video games.


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 21, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found it epic when I was a kid, but I think that if I watch the movie now, I'll find it so-so. Nothing to say about the show or the game on the other side (awesome music)


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 21, 2010)

You guys have'nt seen anything yet.
You should see BARNEY THE MOVIE makes you want to AHNIALATE the damn TV.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 21, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck man, I watch it to this day, and I was a young lad when it first came out, I'm 21 years of age now and still watch it. Mainly because I think back of the memories I had and how awesome shit was. That's the only reason why I still enjoy it. I mean.. IVAN OOZE!


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 21, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> You guys have'nt seen anything yet.
> You should see BARNEY THE MOVIE makes you want to AHNIALATE the damn TV.



Ho, you remind me when my sister wanted to bring me and my brother to see a movie when I was 10. We wanted to see Titan A.E., but my mother and my sister said it was too violent so we watched Winnie the Pooh the movie instead... Imagine the frustration... Now Winnie the Pooh automatically sucks for me.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 21, 2010)

At least its better than barney.
Another one that sux is dora the explorer the movie.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 21, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Spiderman 3 and Pirates of the Caribbean 2, I was just plainly bored and looked at how much time the movies had left and I watched them through the end.
> Didn't like Spider-Man 3?
> 
> I thought it was at best mildly entertaining. I was able to at least sit through it, but it really was nothing compared to the first and second.
> ...


The trailer for Ninja Assassin looked so good though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2012 only had the special effects. Everything else was utter shit.

Another movie I almost walked out on was The Punisher (2004). It just didn't interest me even when I had an interest in the Marvel comic character.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 21, 2010)

Also, Kazaam with Shaq.


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 21, 2010)

I forgot The Book of Eli with Denzel. I love Denzel, but this movie was too crappy for me. It's just a movie about a guy with a book, and another guy who wants the book.


----------



## dragon574444 (Dec 22, 2010)

The Last Airbender. I LOVED the tv series, but I wanted to scream at the screen, it's Aang, not Ong!!!!! Snakes on a Plane was pretty bad too...


----------



## iSneeze (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh my god, don't even get me started with Narnia 3.



Spoiler



_That short girl who's the 4th one of the royal siblings: Oh no Eduard! We must gather the seven swords and place them on the table of Aslan to defeat the evil! What are we going to dooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?!_



The story is so overused my friend slept in the movie then left half way through, and the acting was absolutely terrible. Although I did enjoy one part of the movie, there was this annoying English brat who kept describing everyone else in the movie as retarded probably because of malnutrition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and suffer from severe hallucinations and what not. Overall, CRAP MOVIE.


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 22, 2010)

Ben 10: The Movie.


----------



## Kit_ (Dec 22, 2010)

My poor mother took me to see Super Mario Bros.
That movie is horrible.


----------



## dreamseller (Dec 22, 2010)

my top worst: pineapple express & step brothers


----------



## Mid123 (Dec 22, 2010)

pirates of the carribean 3. Christ it was awful


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 22, 2010)

_*WHERE TO BEGIN...*_

POTC 3, Narnia 2, SW 2-3 IJ 4... Good lord...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 23, 2010)

dreamseller said:
			
		

> my top worst: pineapple express & step brothers
> 
> I don't like step brothers mainly because I don't like Will Ferrel. But Pineapple Express is funnnny! And I'm not even a stoner.
> 
> ...



I just watched that movie, I thought it was fantastic.

Also, Devil. That movie is absolute crap. The acting is so bad that within the first 2 minutes of seeing the people on the elevator, I already knew who was the bad guy. Why is it that M.Night Shayamalon has a lot of fans, yet all of his movies suck?


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 23, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Also, Devil. That movie is absolute crap. The acting is so bad that within the first 2 minutes of seeing the people on the elevator, I already knew who was the bad guy. Why is it that M.Night Shayamalon has a lot of fans, yet all of his movies suck?



Same reason Apple has lol

I kid I kid no need to flame ;x

Just remembered a few more movies

Every Tremor movie except the first one


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 23, 2010)

Human Centipede that is all.... Look it up, fucking disgusting and stupid.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 23, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Human Centipede that is all.... Look it up, fucking disgusting and stupid.


Lol I saw that 3 weeks ago, coz a friend of mine saw it and said that it sucked massively 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It isn't that bad for the first 60 minutes (or so), but then it just gets tedious and ridiculous.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 24, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. I watched some of it, was bored to death with the fact it's completely tame, and reminded everyone The Prune Bros. was much much worse.

Protip: Don't look up The Prune Bros. You're asking for a really bad day.


----------



## NiGHtS (Dec 24, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did, and ......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It wasn't gross (then again I closed it after she said 'STICK IT IN THERE!') but the things people do for attention these days


----------



## Raiser (Dec 24, 2010)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gawsh, some friends were describing Human Centipede to me and I almost threw up on the spot.
It's a movie? I thought it was just like.. some sort of stupid short video... like 2 Girls 1 Cup.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2010)

Raiser said:
			
		

> NiGHtS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it's one of those low budget, no name movies. It was just the first part.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 25, 2010)

Dude, Where's my Car is the worse movie I have saw. Purple One-Eyed People Eater (Yes its a movie) that one...is worse than Barney the Movie. I'm not joking at all! Sweety Todd was forgettable, so its bad in my book. The Spirit...yeah that movie was plain god awful and yet it was a family movie night so it didn't matter. 

Stepbrothers was the only movie I enjoyed, it was also my first movie I saw by myself. Also 'There Will Be Blood' is strangely enjoyable to my taste. Anything with Tim Burton these days I will see in a heartbeat (I forgot Caroline, why?). The Alice in Wonderland is debatable since the tone is darker and obscure at first. Later on to the film you realize it an amnesia gimmick so it becomes blunt of what happens next. 

I barely see any movies these days, I had yet to watch The Dark Knight, Shrek 2,3, and Forever.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 25, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Dude, Where's my Car is the worse movie I have saw. Purple One-Eyed People Eater (Yes its a movie) that one...is worse than Barney the Movie. I'm not joking at all! Sweety Todd was forgettable, so its bad in my book. The Spirit...yeah that movie was plain god awful and yet it was a family movie night so it didn't matter.
> 
> Stepbrothers was the only movie I enjoyed, it was also my first movie I saw by myself. Also 'There Will Be Blood' is strangely enjoyable to my taste. Anything with Tim Burton these days I will see in a heartbeat (I forgot Caroline, why?). The Alice in Wonderland is debatable since the tone is darker and obscure at first. Later on to the film you realize it an amnesia gimmick so it becomes blunt of what happens next.
> 
> I barely see any movies these days, I had yet to watch The Dark Knight, Shrek 2,3, and Forever.


Well that's just a darned creative name... almost like it was brought up by a 5 year old.

The Dark Knight, to most, is at least decent.
Same with Shrek 2; some people didn't like Shrek 3 as much.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 25, 2010)

There are plenty of films that will never grace my media players again but outright unbearable is a different matter entirely. I would reply to some of the posts here if only to question the apparent hatred of some films. After that I might as well just quote WildWon (post 35 in this thread) but failing that I it is probably a minor spin on my "potential" rating system- nobody expects the 18th My Little Pony film to be good but when a good cast, story, directory/studio and the like come together to make something that bores me senseless then it is less fun.
Likewise I enjoy properly paced TV shows (enough material for 7 hour long shows- have at it but pad it to 12 or 24 or likewise condense it badly and we have issues) more than films these days- the longer timeframe works wonders for pretty much any narrative. Indeed it is probably at the point that I am inclined to forgo films in favour of TV, books and games not to mention when I do watch a film I frequently end a film thinking- would have made a better short TV show. Thinking about it if you named a genre/theme I could probably suggest a TV series that does it stunningly and now good CGI has appeared in the TV realm ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clnozSXyF4k...feature=related ) or indeed in the ultra low budget realm (see something like http://www.youtube.com/filmriot ) there is nothing really out of range.
Likewise with budgets as big as some films seem to get it is frequently and not entirely unjustifiably all about CYA with regards to it all- backdoor pilots, cartoons, books and to some extent games have less constraints here which makes things more fun.

Iron Giant- the comic/graphic novel was one of my favourites back in school. The film I really disliked.

Comic films/remakes of said comics- always interesting to me. Personally I never read comics but I did watch most of the 90s cartoons of said comics (indeed if the rights holders have some sense (typically they do not) I probably even have DVDs of them) as well as some of the later iterations enough to consider them a proper childhood memory. To this end I am never quite sure where things sit here- I can probably name you characters and their abilities/stories without them being introduced in the film but little quirks and/or continuity are less important than the overall story/theme. I will however join the live action transformers is transformers in name only crowd.

Lord of the Rings- seen as LOTR was one of the first modern fantasy novels everything that came after it was arguably an improvement on the formula. Normally I will partake of just about anything with a fantasy theme but LOTR was a chore (I even went in for a marathon of the directors cuts one day- no change).

Sweeny Todd- the story is awesome, the recent film I can not stand.

Most "stoner" films a second time around.


----------



## injected11 (Dec 26, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Anything with Tim Burton these days I will see in a heartbeat


Make sure you see A Nightmare Before Christmas and Edward Scissorhands. Burton in his prime IMO.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 27, 2010)

The Spirit, a waste of €3.50 if Ive ever known one -_-

Horrible movie, fell asleep several times

The Hulk (Eric Bana version) I thought it was utter shit. I tried watching it 4 times and fell asleep everytime in the first 30min


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 27, 2010)

I loved Sweeny Todd, great story, great songs, fantastic atmosphere and make up. I guess some people don't like it very much.

I just found another one. Shark's Tale was just....


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 28, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> I loved Sweeny Todd, great story, great songs, fantastic atmosphere and make up. I guess some people don't like it very much.
> 
> I just found another one. Shark's Tale was just....



Shark's Tale was Will Smith trying to portray a cartoony impression of himself, it was mediocre at best I have to see it again. 

Bettlejuice! Bettlejuice! ... I love that movie, it brought that insane/wtf charm without it being too disturbing. Movies these days can't do that without being too vague or pointless. 

Edward Scissorhand has to be the downright best movie by Tim Burton! I had yet to see Caroline...

I do notice that when cartoon series get their big break by coming out with a movie; either in theaters or TV event. There on going series begins to fall flat till its discontinued.


----------



## granville (Dec 28, 2010)

Guess it's getting kind of off the point and all, but you should definitely see Coraline. I saw it and enjoyed it a lot! It's very strange (in a good Burton-like way) and unique.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 28, 2010)

Crank - Its just shit.
Beaches - Why does nearly every girl want me to watch this with them?
Happy Feet - Vomit inducing, there isn't much point to it. Just some penguins walking around, dancing and singing several songs at the same time.


----------



## sputnix (Dec 28, 2010)

"a serbian film" I only heard of it, but well just read the wikipedia plot description and try not to want to puke and kill anyone associated with the film [I would describe the plot but I would probably be banned it's that bad]


----------



## bhagavar (Dec 28, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Crank - Its just shit.


You`re kidding ? That was so over the top in a good way. But each to his own


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 28, 2010)

the saw trilogy it's just dragging on unnecessary, 1 was ok, 2 was ok, 3 meh and the rest can't be bothred.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 30, 2010)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need mah prune juice!

XD. Oh, Christ. The things I do to troll people.

I don't know if I mentioned it before but the Mist and the Wicker Man were also unbearable. I'm too damn lazy to go back and see what I said.


----------



## whoomph (Dec 30, 2010)

Teen Wolf - So disappointed when I re-watched it.
Hellraiser 7: Deader - and I love Hellraiser.

Crank - Agreed, only saw it last week. Never again.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 30, 2010)

My God. Look at these movies....


----------



## Raiser (Dec 30, 2010)

whoomph said:
			
		

> Teen Wolf - So disappointed when I re-watched it.
> Hellraiser 7: Deader - and I love Hellraiser.
> 
> Crank - Agreed, only saw it last week. Never again.


Crank is one of the those hardcore action movies that, a lot of the time, doesn't make a whole lot of sense.
I didn't hate it, but it was a movie that made me want to just pull out my DS and start playing.

*Minor spoilers*

Wasn't there a Crank 2? Yeah, the whole transition from the first movie to this one was so over-the-top.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 3, 2011)

Mutant Chronicles.... its so bad its not even funny

Also Lesbian Vampire Killers... srsly wtf?


----------



## RNorthex (Jan 8, 2011)

cannibal holocaust, couldn't watch it....just couldn't....
now that's really unbearable..for your guts that is

and well [//flame_shield 1], american pie
i....can't....friggin....stand it, nor movies alike


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 8, 2011)

Son of the mask.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 8, 2011)

The Social Network

that movie is just...a joke in every way.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 8, 2011)

Any Pokemon movie after 2000.


----------



## megawalk (Jan 8, 2011)

Gundam 00 A Wakening of the Trailblazer
(Nuff said!)


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm sorry, Star Wars fans, but i just can't seem to get into the movie... -_-;;


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 10, 2011)

Little Fockers.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 10, 2011)

Halloween 2 (the remake)

It was just so terrible. I couldn't believe it. A total waste of my life.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 10, 2011)

twilight saga anyone?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 10, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> twilight saga anyone?



YES

Such awful movies with such awful books.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 10, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> The Social Network
> 
> that movie is just...a joke in every way.
> 
> ...



Depends on which one. I had trouble getting into the original trilogy [4,5,6] because I have trouble getting into old movies. But once you do get over that little hump, they're amazing. If you're talking about 1,2,3, then yeah, those are complete shit.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 10, 2011)

forgot to mention every batman movie except for tim burton's and christopher nolan's adaptations


----------



## Snailface (Jan 10, 2011)

1. Lawnmower Man 2

2. City Hall (w/Al Pacino)

Only two movies where I got up and left. And I've seen hundreds of movies.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 10, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> forgot to mention every batman movie except for tim burton's and christopher nolan's adaptations



Batman Forever was pretty entertaining, tho by no means a masterpiece. It had some stupid moments but the movie was no where near as bad as Buttman & Throbbin.


----------



## Theraima (Jan 11, 2011)

@ShadowSoldier Hey Two and a half men is freakin good! 

Anyway, we watched Juno at school. It was boring and just bad. We also watched Persepolis last spring, that was AWFUL.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 11, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> darkreaperofdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OEhhh reminds me, havent seen em in a while ;D


Id like to add the new Karate Kid... THEYRE TEACHING HIM KUNG FRIGGING FU


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 11, 2011)

Theraima said:
			
		

> @ShadowSoldier Hey Two and a half men is freakin good!
> 
> Anyway, we watched Juno at school. It was boring and just bad. We also watched Persepolis last spring, that was AWFUL.


The thought of Persepolis being a bad film is almost as funny as the thought of Two and a Half Men being funny.


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmm... I think that is Area 51 it was soooo boring. I piss at the scary movie-movies, only 2 was good. The Saw I-III were decent, but the next row of sequals sucked.


----------



## Ninten (Jan 11, 2011)

Harry Potter 7

At least for me. :|


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 12, 2011)

Theraima said:
			
		

> @ShadowSoldier Hey Two and a half men is freakin good!
> 
> Anyway, we watched Juno at school. It was boring and just bad. We also watched Persepolis last spring, that was AWFUL.



I love Juno.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 12, 2011)

Let Me In, anyone? The fact that movie focuses on that girl needing a new protector because she's too weak as far as vampire strength goes.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 12, 2011)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the funniest thing, I did saw Edward Scissorhand like about two weeks ago inside the Liberty Zone. It still a good classic. Let's see...Vantage Point is another good movie although I don't understand why those playbacks; maybe it just lengthen the movie for another good 60 minutes? Still a good movie.

Slumdog Millionaire, now I know why that movie won that oscar! It's simply amazing and it a must watch if you hadn't seen it yet.

The Professional, where Natalie Portman played in a role as a girl whose family was murder and was taken in by the hitman named 'Leon'. Another good movie which is sad because I saw it on TV once but never got the chance to watch it due to my subtle addiction to cartoons.

Deception, got to be another unbearable movie on my list. It just about a guy who was with another dude, they somehow switched 'lives' to where as the guy with the glasses started to live as a sexual entertainer in the business world. It ends with him loving a woman he wants to be but that will mean he has to break his contract. It just a forgettable film which was mistaken by the staff and thought it was Inception.

The Expendables, its a like or hate movie. Personally it did gave that 'A-Team' feeling to where the action was there most of the time. It's a good movie in my book.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 12, 2011)

Canonbeat234 ... urdoinitwrong

Post ONLY bad movies, no good movies ;p


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 15, 2011)

RNorthex said:
			
		

> cannibal holocaust, couldn't watch it....just couldn't....
> now that's really unbearable..for your guts that is
> 
> did you finish it? it gets "better" towards the end (but it is kinda boring)
> ...



agreed 100%.


i got three movies to add (i dont think i had this in my original post here).
the dark knight - a combination of being boring (and way overhyped) and its bland acting killed my enjoyment for the movie. watched it when it came on 'on demand'. i am glad i did not pay for this movie.

superbad - words cannot describe how much i despise thise movie. i laughed once, and it was not even a real life. it was more of a smirk. the ONLY decent actor was michael cera. i saw this when it was in theaters. i am pretty glad i did not pay for it too.

the secret of kells - me and my boyfriend watched this tonight. not only was it boring, we both got lost story wise. the voice acting, aside from ashley, was terrible. i LOVED the animation though. thats really the only saving grace for this movie was. we were expecting something more like brave story or something, and we were very disappointed.


----------



## Raiser (Jan 15, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> superbad - words cannot describe how much i despise thise movie. i laughed once, and it was not even a real life. it was more of a smirk. the ONLY decent actor was michael cera. i saw this when it was in theaters. i am pretty glad i did not pay for it too.


Superbad was one of those types of movies where it was "stupid funny". Either you like that kind of comedy or you don't.
It was another movie that I didn't absolutely hate, but I wouldn't watch it again.


----------



## Am0s (Jan 17, 2011)

fortress 2 where christopher lambert gets flushed out of an airlock into space and he hold his breathe
war of the worlds 2 the next wave (2008) the acting and story line and accents were all just horrible


----------

